# The Symphonies of Richard Wagner



## tahnak

Everyone knows Wilhelm Richard Wagner for his Music Dramas! Not many people know that he wrote two symphonies. Wagner wrote the symphonies when he was just nineteen. The one in E Major was discontinued after he completed two movements. Joachim Raff compiled the lost score of this symphony and scant performances remain though. There are not many recordings available.
Wagner composed his C Major Symphony in a space of just six weeks in 1832. There is much influence of Beethoven from the seventh symphony period. The skillful contrapuntal techniques used by Wagner are remarkable at such an early age. 
The first movement is in sonata form. There is an establishment of a basic motif. you will find strains of it in the Prelude to Das Rheingold. The second movement shifts to A Minor. It is in ABBA plus coda form. The movement begins with the motif from the coda of the first movement. Wagner has established an organic relationship between the movements. The scherzo is clear with a formal structure. The coda once again will remind of Beethoven. The Finale Allegro Molto e Vivace is again in the sonata form and here Wagner accelerates the tempo halfway through the coda at good speed.
This symphony has remained idle for long and music conductors have been negligent towards it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I recently became obsessed with his first of his 1.5 symphonies. I started a thread hailing relatively unknown symphonies and I mentioned in there not too long ago.


----------



## bigshot

When I first got into Wagner several decades ago, I made a point of searching out the C maj symphony. I was thrilled when I finally found a copy, ran home and popped it on the turntable. (sound of deflating balloon) I don't think I've listened to it more than twice since. The same goes for that world's fair overture. Boy! When he was good, he was very very good, and when he was bad, he was dreadful!


----------



## Couchie

That somebody can go from the above symphony to _Parsifal_ should be enormous inspiration for any young composer!


----------



## loveforsatin

i love Richard Wagner s music along with sharing his love of women in silk clothing i wish i had a judith gautier to entertain my love of silk fabric ! i am not an expert on classical music i like a bit of bach and mahler . but what realy attracts me to watching a night at the proms is the lovely satin dresses the female musician s wear . i would love some help on finding video footage dvd s of classical women wearing silk n satin please thank you


----------



## Couchie

loveforsatin said:


> i love Richard Wagner s music along with sharing his love of women in silk clothing i wish i had a judith gautier to entertain my love of silk fabric ! i am not an expert on classical music i like a bit of bach and mahler . but what realy attracts me to watching a night at the proms is the lovely satin dresses the female musician s wear . i would love some help on finding video footage dvd s of classical women wearing silk n satin please thank you







I prefer furs and Viking helmets, myself...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am wondering if there is a box set of the complete orchestral works of Richard Wagner. I keep getting this but it is Siegfried Wagner:
www.amazon.com/dp/B000050IU2/


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^Not that I know of.
This box has 3 discs of miscellaneous works.
The symphonies and piano music are on their own discs I believe.

https://www.amazon.com/Other-Wagner...qid=1570825808&s=music&sr=1-1#customerReviews


----------



## Itullian

^^^^^^


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SixFootScowl

Itullian said:


> ^^^^^Not that I know of.
> This box has 3 discs of miscellaneous works.
> The symphonies and piano music are on their own discs I believe.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Other-Wagner...qid=1570825808&s=music&sr=1-1#customerReviews


That looks like the best single set at 3 disks (am listening to the clips; includes vocals of Christa Ludwig and of Jessye Norman ):









Otherwise I do have this one:


----------

